# Mi lesz veled, emberke?



## Éleskés (2019 Augusztus 26)

Mi lesz veled, emberke? - Hans Fallada egyik könyvének címe, a '30-as évek gazdasági válságáról.
De mondhatnánk ezt most is, egy nagy válság közepén. A klímaválság épp most történik.

Sok prófécia született már a Világ végéről. Voltak avatott próféták, voltak rémhírterjesztők, volt már minden.
Nostradamus, Malakiás püspök, hopi indiánok, jövőbelátók, háromnapos háború, mondjam még?
Egyik jóslat rémísztőbb, mint a másik.
Ezek közül az egyetlen, a tudomány által alátámasztott jóslat kezd egyre inkább valósággá válni: A klímaválság.
Ha ez igazán bekövetkezik a maga teljes valójában, akkor az tényleg a következő civilizáció kezdete lehet - ha egyáltalán valaki túléli.
Rengeteg tanulmány született, némelyik könyv formában is megjelent.
Minden tanulmány, felhívás, könyv, szépirodalom és sci-fi, film alapvetően feltételezi, hogy az emberiség mindent túlél. Még a pesszimizmust is. Nemrég olvastam egy regényt, ami egy, az emberiség pusztulása utáni történetet mesél el. De még ez is az újraéledés egyik változatát jelenti.
Azonban vannak reménytkeltő jóslatok, tanácsok is. Itt van az egyik.
A hopik egyik üzenete az alábbi. Szívleljük meg a tanácsot!






Régóta mondjuk az embereknek, eljött a Tizenegyedik Óra. Most pedig vissza kell menned és el kell mondanod az embereknek, hogy EZ az az óra.
Vannak dolgok, melyeket át kell gondolni… Hol élsz? Mit csinálsz? Milyenek az emberi kapcsolataid? Megfelelő kapcsolatban élsz? Honnan hozod az ivóvized?
Ismerd meg a kerted. Eljött az ideje, hogy kimondd az igazságodat!
Teremtsd meg a közösségedet. Legyetek jók egymáshoz!
És ne magadon kívül keresd a vezetőt! Ez megfelelő időszak lehet erre!
Most a folyó nagyon gyorsan folyik. Olyan hatalmas és sebes folyású, hogy lesznek, akik megijednek. Ők megpróbálnak majd a partba kapaszkodni. Úgy érzik majd, szétszakadnak és nagyon fognak szenvedni.
Tudd, a folyónak megvan az úti célja!
A vének azt mondják, legyen nyitva a szemünk, a fejünket pedig tartsuk a víz felett.
Nézd meg, ki van ott veled és ünnepelj!
A történelemnek ebben a szakaszában semmit sem szabad személyesen vennünk. Legfőképpen önmagunkat nem.
Abban a pillanatban, amikor mégis ezt tesszük, spirituális növekedésünk és utunk megállásra kényszerül.
A magányos farkasok ideje letűnt. Gyűljetek egybe!
Száműzzétek a küzdelem fogalmát a hozzáállásotokból és a szótáratokból! Mindent, amit most tesztek, szent módon és ünnepelve tegyétek!
Mi vagyunk azok, akikre vártunk..
Sokan a népemből, akik megértették a jövendöléseket, biztonságban lesznek. Azok, akik népem lakóhelyén élnek vagy fognak tartózkodni, szintén biztonságban lesznek. Azután nagyon sok mindent kell majd újjáépíteni. És hamarosan – az események után – Pahana visszatér. Magával hozza az ötödik világ(korszak) hajnalát. Elülteti a bölcsesség magjait az emberek szívében. A magok elültetése már most is folyamatban van. Ezek segíteni fogják a belépést az ötödik világkorszakba.

*De Fehér Toll ezt már nem fogja megérni. Öreg vagyok és haldoklok. Te – talán meg fogod látni. A maga idejében, a maga idejében…*


----------

